# Aggressive Gelding Went After Me in Pasture, What Happened and What do I do Next Time



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Get a whip and keep him out of your space. Personally I would run him off and not let him follow me.

You did good bringing the whip with you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I agree that I would take a lunge whip with me and make him keep his distance when I went in the field. 
Believe me, I would verbally tell him to back off and if he didn't then I would not smack the ground or gate with the whip I would wrap that whip lash around his front legs and when he spun around he would get another one or two across his back end for good measure. 

I do not care if he is not my horse - he needs some manners teaching to him and to learn to keep his distance until invited into a human's space.


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

I wouldn't go out in the pasture without someone else being at the barn and with a lunge whip.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I agree with Foxhunter. We had a horse at the barn that was very similar, albeit a mare, and she was in the arena for turnout quite a bit because she was injury prone. Well, had to go through the arena to get to the stalls unless you wanted to walk all the way around and then attempt to haul the sliding door open in the back. I actually kicked her twice. She'd look all nice and relaxed and out of nowhere she'd be right next to you trying to bite and bucking. Everytime (unless I has my whip, in which case it hit her everytime I had to use it) she did that, I'd scream an obscenity at her with the angriest body language and kick wherever I could reach on her (not her legs) until she moved. Not once did she ever come back for more that same week. It first started when she was moved to the run-in and got food agressive; she kicked at me while I was cleaning over a round bale she was sharing with two other horses. She barely missed my knee (got my jeans) and I kicked her in her side and whacked the fork off her *** to add to the get OUT factor. I still remember feeling like both horses (26 and 3) and Drew were staring at me wondering what the heck happened, and then they bolted out of the run-in and Drew jumped into the roundbale feeder to avoid them, haha. Never did that mare even pin her ears at me if it involved food, she always lowered her head.

But..after rambling, I agree with both foxhunter and aldebono..It's too easy to get hurt around a good horse, much less an aggressive one D:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tra...e-horse-need-help-quickly-144917/#post1775616

Most horses respond well to a human making it clear their insubordination won't be tolerated. Some horses - I've read, I don't own any - will then up the ante, and they have more muscle, strength and speed to back them up. If you aren't certain which category THIS horse falls in, I wouldn't take any chances.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

bsms said:


> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tra...e-horse-need-help-quickly-144917/#post1775616
> 
> Most horses respond well to a human making it clear their insubordination won't be tolerated. Some horses - I've read, I don't own any - will then up the ante, and they have more muscle, strength and speed to back them up. If you aren't certain which category THIS horse falls in, I wouldn't take any chances.


 
Agreed! I am always leery of giving people advice to fight aggression more assertively online. I didn't see the horses behavior. I HAVE seen proud cut horses that act studdy and will come right back at you if you are unsure of yourself. It might very well be... and it sounds like it, that he was protecting his herd. I wonder, if he would have acted out at all if you had taken him out first. (not saying you should) Just, in working with horses that are pasture sour (studs in general) that have been left out with the girls, it is safer to remove them before trying to remove a different horse from their herd. Use caution as this horse sounds quite sassy at this point. Just the fact that he walked with you eying you as you approached the others sounds very much like a stud behavior. 

How long was he gelded? What did his owner say about it? Has he exhibited this behavior in the past? Maybe he shouldn't be in the general pasture with others. I would talk to the barn owner, you shouldn't feel fear going out to get your own horse.


Quick story about a similar situation (though this wasn't actually mean) and the culprit was my 3 year old Saddlebred filly. She was out in a paddock by herself but the way that barn was set up, people had to go through it to get to the big field where multiple horses were. One day an older woman (60 something in great shape) walked through and my filly charged toward her. The poor woman ran to the edge and slid under the fence. She came and got me and I walked out, saw my filly on the other side of the paddock so I whistled to her. She galloped toward me and did her usual slide stop right in front of me, put her head down to be haltered. The lady gasped and said "I think she just wanted me to take her out." ha ha What Your horse (in question) was doing was not just coming up to you exuberantly, it was threatening. Big difference.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Since the BM witnessed the situation did you speak with him after to see what he intends to do about the situation and/or how he wishes everyone to proceed?


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

I have the same issue. My bo got a new gelding that is turned out with mine, and he is aggressive. At first, I was going to work it put of him, bit then remembered what happened at my last barn, and decided I was no longer going to train horses for free. Now I keep a lunge whip at the gate, and all I have to do is pick it up and he runs off. The first time I took it out with me, he tried some silly crap, and I wore him out with it. Now, he's nice and walks away when I pick it up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

I literally act like a horse and use the same body language with both my horse and the mini I'm training. Only in extremes I will lower my and if they don't move off I will actually kick at them just to demand my space. NOW I have never done it with more than one horse around. So I'm not going to condone it but it could be an idea. 

And HELL YES use that lunge whip. Practice flicking it vertical so you can make a hit in the case you need to verses just fending him off with a "scary" noise.

Best of luck! And glad to hear your ok!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

That's a scary incident! Glad you are okay.

I agree that the barn manager needs to address this issue because clearly the horse is unsafe for any boarder that walks in there. What is he, or the horse's owner, going to do when someone goes in there to get there horse, and Joey kicks them in the head, sending them to the hospital? Who's going to be responsible and pay the bill?

If the owner doesn't know what his/her horse is doing, they need it brought to their attention.

As for yourself, I would try to not be alone when you go get your horse, in case something happens, someone is there to help. 

It's very tricky dealing with an aggressive horse because if you show even the slightest hesitation or uncertainly, they could capitalize on it and call your bluff. That's the case where an agressive horse could become MORE aggressive with your trying to be the boss, if you don't "be the boss" absolutely perfectly. And that can be as little as you stepping backward from the horse, that can give them the cue to "attack".

So, make yourself as big and scary at all times, and LOUD! Don't be afraid to actually smack him with the whip if he needs it. Think of how a stallion would get another horse back in line if they misbehaved. They'd pin their ears in warning, they may squeal, and they certainly would nto have a problem biting or kicking the horse if they don't listen to their commands. Put those same principles to use. Have more of a forward stance with your body languange, and you can even sort of "crouch" (as if you were coiled like a snake ready to bite!). You want to appear as a predator figure to that horse with your body, to show you mean business, and don't mess with me. 

With an aggressive situation like this, I wouldn't even be opposed to bringing something like a paintball gun to keep the horse away from me. At least with that, you aren't limited to the 5 feet of lunge whip. I don't take aggressive horses lightly. It's too dangerous.


----------



## Herdof2 (Nov 24, 2012)

I cannot thank each of you enough for your feedback. I agree with all that has been said and will try and answer the questions posed:

1. He was gelded "late", or that is what I was told. I was also told today that he has been showing aggressive behaviors for a week and they were becoming worse each time (duh, nobody has checked this gelding back into place, so of course he is going to continue)... that is information I should have had prior to going into pasture.

2. Ah, the owners and barn manager. Owner apologized but is not convinced this is an issue, let alone a safety issue. The barn manager has no plans on changing anything. He is not going to consider moving the gelding or adjusting turn-out...

So, today I decided it is time to move. There have been other instances involving safety concerns and honestly, I'm not taking any more risks with me, my daughter or my horse. We are moving this Friday to an exceptional place I have had my eye on for quite some time (the farm I would buy if I happen to win the mega millions!).

3. I am not the most experienced by far, but I have had to deal with my share of pushy horses, including the race horses, so I have an understanding of the dominance "dance" that occurs - I feel like instinct overrode my logic and "flight" instead of "fight" kicked in...

I do thank those that said they would use the whip even on a horse that wasn't theirs if in a situation like this... it helps me grasp how seriously dangerous situations can be and made me feel like I wasn't over-reacting.


----------



## Herdof2 (Nov 24, 2012)

Oh my goodness: thank you to all of you for asking if I was okay; this is a great community of folks.


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

I woulda took a whip after that horse and hit whatever part of its body I could
Wouldn't even care if I hit his face.


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

Good luck at your new barn, glad nothing actually came of this event! (injuries, I mean)


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Sounds like a smart decision to me! Good luck.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Janna said:


> I woulda took a whip after that horse and hit whatever part of its body I could
> Wouldn't even care if I hit his face.


Personally..I would try to avoid hitting a horse's face with a whip. I had a friend who didn't think of it when his horse was being stupid, hit him in the face with the whip and the lash caught his eye..Almost blinded him and he had $400+ in vet bills to take care of it, on top of meds and lots of stall rest (couldn't have direct sunlight in his eye because of the meds) for a good 2 months. He's not blind, but you can still see the mark it left on his eye.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I would not want to hit a horse in the face with a whip. That said, with dangerous horses like this gelding (or the mare on the other thread), if they're coming at me, I'll hit them where ever I happen to hit them. Better a blind horse than a dead me.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I agree with what you have decided. If that happened here, as Barn Owner, I would have taken care of the aggression issue for you and I would have either moved your horse or the gelding so that you wouldn't have had to worry about his aggression. 

On a personal level, I would have come back with a whip, a baseball bat or a piece of metal pipe and I'd have NAILED that sucker for even thinking he was going to dominate me, my horse or not. I don't take chances with iffy horses and mine or not, I'd have had a serious 'prayer meeting' with that horse. 

Since your BO is unconcerned, then I think you are doing the only thing you can, moving. Glad you're ok and that you've got a good place to go.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I am glad that you are moving barns. It's just not acceptable that the BO isn't doing anything about the situation. 

I don't believe in disciplining or interfering with someone elses horse, however if the horse is coming at me, all bets are off and I would knock the snot out of him.


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

WOW I'm glad I've never come across something like that!!!
All my horses know when I walk out in the pasture I am the boss, I have 4 and 1 boarded here. This summer they were up at a neighbors on their pasture and another neighbor whose horse had been with our's was up there, they put him in with our's.......my appy gelding was being very agressive with him and the neighbor tried to catch anyone to put the one neighbor's out but they all ran off on her and wouldn't let her catch them! She called me to come help get the one out.....I drove into the yard and yes they were all giving the one a hard time, I walked to the gate, hollar "HEY" and they all stopped in their tracks with this quitly look LOL my neighbor said she was surprised they didn't all line up to salute me LOL
If I were you I would definetly have something with me when you go out into the pature and let him have it if he so much as looks in your direction with a sour look! That is just too dangerous!!


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

I guess the owner and barn manager will realize it's a safety issue when the horse actually severely injures or, god forbid, kills someone. Even small safety issues should be taken seriously...and this is far from small.


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

I don't really care if the horse goes blind or gets hurt. 
Horse would be dog food if it was mine


----------



## CattieD (Nov 6, 2012)

We had a gelding who did that to my mother. He thought of us as one of the herd, so he tried to see where in the pecking order he stood. Mum got a fright and ran away so that meant he was higher up than she was so every time she came near him he would intimidate her. That's what we did with Jet and it worked. I would suggest putting him in a halter and lead rope and making him back out of your personal bubble. Next time stand your ground and have something with you to scare him with, to show him that he's not on top. If you have to use the whip do but I think something noisy would also do the trick.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Janna said:


> I don't really care if the horse goes blind or gets hurt.
> Horse would be dog food if it was mine


While I agree the horse would get a good beating and be dog food if it were mine, but the main factor is..the horse isn't. It's someone else's, and I have a feeling that if the horse had whip marks and was blinded, the owner would definitely try to charge OP with something, especially because of the fact that she doesn't think it's an issue.

I know I can keep an aggressive, hormonal mare and a spawn of Satan gelding with just myself or a whip to their front legs and then chasing and whacking their ***/back legs..I've done it before, and I automatically knew that a whip to the face was a bad idea and I naturally just hit everywhere else. Sure, if the horse moves it's head while I'm in the middle if whipping, then it's too bad, I've never whipped willy nilly though, always knew relatively where my lash would hit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Herdof2 (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes, the reason I only hit around him with the whip and not him, is b/c the horse isn't mine. The owners & BO are very close & yes that is something I have to consider as a boarder. having said that, I will not make that mistake again.

The only other things that come to mind are 1, I had no idea I could move so fast & 2, maybe I missed my calling as a rodeo clown


----------



## Herdof2 (Nov 24, 2012)

I did call two other boarders & told them what happened b/c they, like me, ride with their daughters & we have let the girls get their own horses while we wait at the gate & I don't want anyone hurt. But, at this barn, that was considered gossip and I got blasted with rude calls and texts = really?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Not sure where in WNY you are......but a belated welcome. ( I am from there, and live p there in the summer). I am glad you are ok, and even happier that you are moving. A horse like this simply cannot be tolerated around kids. Difficult at any barn, but not with kids for sure. I actually HAD one of these monsters......he DID up the ante all the time, and when I sold him (to a trainer) it could have said "alpo Pick up" on the side of the truck. That horse was truly scary. There was no whip long enough, and at the time, my daughter was little, and others were going into the pasture. I was not willing to have that liability.

As far as hitting them in the face-in a situation like this-I certainly would not aim at it, but I would not be upset if that was where the whip landed for sure. This horses owner and the BO had better have really good insurance.....they may just need it.

You also did the right thing by telling others, IMO. Gossip? I hardly think so, since it actually happened to YOU, not someone else. I would have been out of there yesterday. Enjoy the new place!


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

CattieD said:


> We had a gelding who did that to my mother. He thought of us as one of the herd, so he tried to see where in the pecking order he stood. Mum got a fright and ran away so that meant he was higher up than she was so every time she came near him he would intimidate her. That's what we did with Jet and it worked. I would suggest putting him in a halter and lead rope and making him back out of your personal bubble. Next time stand your ground and have something with you to scare him with, to show him that he's not on top. If you have to use the whip do but I think something noisy would also do the trick.


My BOs aggressive gelding has gotten one up over my fiance. The horse run him out of the pasture one day. He won't go back in. I was standing there watching and he was yelling at me to help,but I was too far to do anything. I yelled at him to punch him in the chest or shoulder, but he wouldnr do it. I'm sorry but if I have no whip, and a horse is pushing me, I have no problem using my limbs to get them to back off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Though I will agree that taking a whip or a good hefty stick in with you is a good idea but I have to tell you that though this has worked for me with horses that were 'trying it on' on one occasion when we had a DIY livery (part board) horse on the yard I worked at that other owners were complaining about it totally ignored the whip and flattened me, I'm not sure what would have happened if the other horses hadnt got upset and galloped off distracting him from me on the ground
The best thing that can be safely done with a horse like this is to remove it from the others and keep it in a small paddock on its own until its learnt how to behave around people - the BO had a duty of care to the owners on her yard


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

^^ Yup-there are those who seem to find it their personal challenge when you have a whip, and has been said-they up the ante. For those-there is no whip big enough. Sorry, but true. There ARE truly dangerous horses out there that will never respect a whip, or a person, no matter what you do. For those-there are few options, unfortunately.


----------



## CattieD (Nov 6, 2012)

OutOfTheLoop said:


> My BOs aggressive gelding has gotten one up over my fiance. The horse run him out of the pasture one day. He won't go back in. I was standing there watching and he was yelling at me to help,but I was too far to do anything. I yelled at him to punch him in the chest or shoulder, but he wouldnr do it. I'm sorry but if I have no whip, and a horse is pushing me, I have no problem using my limbs to get them to back off.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I had no problems using my limbs either as the gelding we had did the same thing to me so i thumped him on the nose and the rump as he went past. I suggested something noisy as some people don't want to hit there horses. Which might I add is sometimes the only thing that will stop there behaviour. In saying that I am not saying go out and abuse your horse I'm saying that some horses just need a thump on the nose to say "look here I'm in charge." Like for example if my horses decide that they think I'm a chew toy they get a smack on the nose and usually that is the end of that behaviour. If anyone has an issue with what i've said then i'm sorry you feel that way. I am against animal abuse. Also there is a fine line between abuse and discipline, and to me a smack on the nose is discipline not abuse. Abuse is something that traumatise an animal.


----------



## CattieD (Nov 6, 2012)

Just realised that my last post might have sounded b****y and its not meant that way.... I was just agreeing with your post outoftheloop


----------



## Herdof2 (Nov 24, 2012)

CattieD, no worries, I think most agree with you = big difference between abuse and a smack. And you're right that some people will never hit so yes, loud and scary do indeed help in that scenario. 

We moved last night, so I'm whipped today. I'm heading up this morn so I can be there when jazzy gets turned out for first time. I appreciate you sharing your thoughts!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

I was watching the BO feed her aggressive one last night, she walked into the gate, played his food down, he rushed her, and she punched him right in the chest. Now I don't feel so bad for. hasing him around with the lunge whip lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CattieD (Nov 6, 2012)

thats good let me know how it all goes


----------



## horsefan3000 (Jun 13, 2012)

You have a dominance problem, not only with you but with the entire heard, but the fix is very simple.

get the owner to move him to a paddock with no other horses in it since he seems to be an BIG negative influence on the other heard members. 

i'm sure that the owners of the other horses will be glad you did this since he will probably do the same thing to them as he did to you.


----------

